# G&H - Game tHread



## Zori (Feb 23, 2021)

*G&H
the mafia.gg one*​
*General info stuff:*

Days will be 48 hours, Nights will be 24 hours. Day Start/End will likely be 12:00 PDT/15:00 EDT.
After it starts, do not talk about the game outside the thread and any applicable conversations.
Do not screenshot or quote long segments of your rolecard or any other moderator messages.
Day action submissions are limited by my availability. All day actions can be buffered to submit at a certain time, also limited by my availability.
There is a N0, and people can die during said N0.
*Playerlist:*

rari_teh
Herbe
Mistyx
Ephemera
qenya
IndigoClaudia
Hydreigon25 

*Rolelist:

Cop*
*Doctor
Extra x2*
*Firearm

Gun
Hook*



Spoiler: Rolecards






> *Cop*
> 
> Each Night, check a player. You will be told their alignment.
> 
> _Kill the Mafia._





> *Doctor*
> 
> Each Night, heal a player. They will be unable to die that night.
> 
> _Kill the Mafia._





> *Extra*
> 
> _Kill the Mafia._





> *Firearm*
> 
> Each Night, give a firearm to a player. They may fire this during the following day, killing a player and revealing themselves.
> 
> _Kill the Mafia._





> *Gun
> 
> Mafia Team:
> [X]* - *Gun
> ...





> *Hook
> 
> Mafia Team:
> [X]* - *Gun
> ...






*Rolecards will be going out soon.*


----------



## Zori (Feb 23, 2021)

I almost posted the rand here intsead of in my hosting channel.
We'll pretend that never happened.


----------



## Zori (Feb 23, 2021)

*All rolecards have been sent. If you did not receive a rolecard (AND you are in the game), contact me privately.
Night 0 will start at 15:00 EST [20:00 UTC], in 7 hours.*


----------



## qenya (Feb 23, 2021)

dammit i'm mafia _again_?


----------



## qenya (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 23, 2021)

Is this on the mafia gg website or here ?


----------



## Zori (Feb 23, 2021)

*This game will take place in this thread.*


----------



## Zori (Feb 23, 2021)

*Additionally, please ask all questions in your rolecards, especially when not during the Day phase.*


----------



## Zori (Feb 23, 2021)

Sorry, I couldn't start N0 on time because of a medical emergency

*Night 0 Begins, and will end in 22 hours.
Clarification: No roles may target themselves.*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 24, 2021)

qenya said:


>


Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## Zori (Feb 24, 2021)

*Game Moderator Message:*


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 24, 2021)

hoi hoi



qenya said:


> dammit i'm mafia _again_?


please switch with me


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 24, 2021)

ah shit it's still night forget i said that


----------



## Zori (Feb 24, 2021)

Daystart will be delayed ~20 minutes, as I am in class.


----------



## Zori (Feb 24, 2021)

*Herbe has died.
They were the Firearm.

Day 1 starts and will end in 47.6 hours.*​


Spoiler: Pings



@rari_teh
*Herbe - Firearm - Died N0*
@Mistyx
@Ephemera
@qenya
@IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## Novae (Feb 24, 2021)

rip herb

*qenya *for revenge!!


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

ouch. that's a nasty piece of bad luck.  

i was kinda curious to talk about what the best strategy for the person who acquires the firearm would be, but i guess it's kind of beside the point if it'll only be used once at most. my intuition would have been that it's always better to shoot someone (preferably towards the end of the day when you have more info) than not to, based on the same logic as vigilante kills, but maybe others have better ideas.

at any rate, i didn't receive today's firearm. (indeed it's possible herbe chose not to distribute it at all, though i hope he did.)


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

(i'm aware this is usually earlygame meme time but i'm no good at kicking it off myself. i promise to stop effortposting as soon as everyone else gets here)


----------



## Novae (Feb 24, 2021)

oh yeah wait

good news guys


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 24, 2021)

What is the good news @Mistyx  ?


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> What is the good news @Mistyx  ?


it's just a meme. she's joking about the fact that someone died, which is actually bad news.


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

oh god this is so weird

i was just looking at the rolecards to check whether there was anything confirming whether or not roles could choose not to act, and apparently the mafia have unique roles too? i guess i must have forgotten to expand the spoiler tags in the sign-up thread and just assumed they were both vanilla

why do your games have so much KP zori


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

(a game with no mafia PRs would be hilariously unbalanced tho so i'm not sure why i didn't question it)


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

it's just as well i didn't suggest follow-the-cop when the mafia literally have a oneshot dayvig. i'd never have lived that down goddammit


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

ok i'm gonna stop posting now until someone gets here. or until zori gets back to my many rules questions


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 24, 2021)

How is everyone by the way ?


----------



## qenya (Feb 24, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> How is everyone by the way ?


i'm doing ok! it sure would be nice if i could redirect my energy into the essay i'm supposed to be writing rather than mafia shitposts tho. hope you've been keeping well too? it's been a while!

btw zori got back to me with rules answers
- roles with night actions don't have to submit them every night
- the mafia dayvig doesn't reveal the shooter, whereas the firearm does, so we can tell them apart
- no daykills in the last 2 hours before eod
- people who get roleblocked don't get informed about it


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

are we doing cop cover or no


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

That is helpful thank you both @qenya  & @Zori


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> are we doing cop cover or no


yes

green on mist :U


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

also we're pretty much at lylo today, since it's _probable _that herbe gave someone the firearm
if mafia got the firearm, we are definitely at lylo, since mafia will use it on town
if town got it, it's +win equity for town to treat it like a second elimination today, i think


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

wait no we are _definitely _at lylo here

if we no elim, mafia kills then immediately dayvigs


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

didn't realize mafia had a dayvig

anyhow from last game i have proven that i am incapable of reading qenya so i leave reading her to the rest of you lol
actually
if mafia got herbe's firearm
we just lose lmao

so i'm going to solve as if a town member has received the firearm...
wait


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a question for everyone: who received herbe's firearm?
Whoever has it should be treated as locktown.

(If they're mafia, we just lose)


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> Mistyx said:
> 
> 
> > are we doing cop cover or no
> ...


actually, cop cover isn't _necessary _for everyone ig lol
but i did get green on mist last night

...or did i?


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

qenya said:


> (i'm aware this is usually earlygame meme time but i'm no good at kicking it off myself. i promise to stop effortposting as soon as everyone else gets here)


wait yeah i need to meme
but what even to meme about
this will now proceed to take up the section of my brain that was previously devoted to solving


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

green on hydre

ez(?) game(?)


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

*unvote*

okay

i'm thinking herbe didn't give out his firearm for the exact reason mera described, if mafia gets it the game is just over


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

What do you think about massclaiming? We're _basically _at lylo right now, so I _think _it's a good idea.
Don't know for sure though.


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

well, thinking about it a bit more, maybe let's talk a bit first without claims, then we can see?
still don't know what's the best course of action here lmao


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

i think we hold off until mafia dayvig happens if it does


----------



## rari_teh (Feb 25, 2021)

halli hallo my people who didn’t sleep through SoD and then proceeded to completely forget that d1 started today
rip herbe D: he did leave me a present overnight though. i have za gun

also have a few snapreads here but will keep my mouth shut for now


----------



## qenya (Feb 25, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> halli hallo my people who didn’t sleep through SoD and then proceeded to completely forget that d1 started today
> rip herbe D: he did leave me a present overnight though. i have za gun
> 
> also have a few snapreads here but will keep my mouth shut for now


good morning rari! why keep your mouth shut? the game's not getting any more solvable

also, good to know who got the gun. if anyone else feels tempted to counter-claim, now's your shot. pun intended

re: this being maybe-yolo, i don't think the mafia getting the firearm (/ the firearm hitting town) is an instant loss? if they got two daykills today it would bring us to 2:2, at which point it depends how zori resolves tied yeets. if it's random i believe town then has a 25% chance of winning as we need to win the yeet twice in a row. obviously it would be nice not to get that far though.

it probably goes without saying but i think massclaiming is a bad idea when we still have a dayvig AND a roleblocker to contend with. the rolecards seem fairly clear that the doctor can't protect against daykills.


----------



## rari_teh (Feb 25, 2021)

qenya said:


> good morning rari! why keep your mouth shut? the game's not getting any more solvable


good afternoon qenya!! ^^
i’m not too inclined to say it atm because my main snapread is “this person is either a powerrole or mafia” :x in case i’m right about the former i don’t want to give the mafia any ideas lest they agree with me,
what i can say is that i like mist so far and am scared of being pocketed by mera and you LMAO


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

what is the best choice for town ?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 25, 2021)

Oof, sorry i'm late, RIP Herbe. Mornin, everyone.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 25, 2021)

I currently have no reads and no vibes either


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

Alright so

real talk I don’t think rari is clear

they could be lying about getting the gun


----------



## qenya (Feb 25, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> they could be lying about getting the gun


i mean yes, but also it would be extremely easy to disprove

if rari doesn't have the gun, then whoever does knows she's lying and can just shoot her


----------



## qenya (Feb 25, 2021)

qenya said:


> if rari doesn't have the gun, then whoever does knows she's lying and can just shoot her


unless, i suppose, the mafia roleblocked herbe as well as killing him, and therefore know it's safe to fakeclaim having the gun... but that seems like a lot of assumptions. hmm.


----------



## qenya (Feb 25, 2021)

i guess i could see ephemera/rari as a scumteam. with the "person with the gun should be treated as locktown" immediately followed by "i have the gun". but again i think that only works if they blocked+killed herbe n0.


----------



## qenya (Feb 25, 2021)

btw can we have some more reacts in here

i wanna try to overtake herbe's score while i have the chance


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

well we also just

can't safely prove it

because town shooting here is always -ev


----------



## qenya (Feb 25, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> well we also just
> 
> can't safely prove it
> 
> because town shooting here is always -ev


is it? why do you say that?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

Zori said:


> Firearm
> 
> Each Night, give a firearm to a player. They may fire this during the following day, killing a player and revealing themselves.
> 
> Kill the Mafia.


Rari could have received the gun from the Firearm ​ or Rari could be lying about receiving the gun if rari is a wolf ( see below for details )



> Gun
> 
> Mafia Team:
> [X] - Gun
> ...


FYI the information about both roles are in the Original Post on this thread


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> halli hallo my people who didn’t sleep through SoD and then proceeded to completely forget that d1 started today
> rip herbe D: he did leave me a present overnight though. i have za gun
> 
> also have a few snapreads here but will keep my mouth shut for now


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mistyx said:
> 
> 
> > well we also just
> ...


a miss is just instant loss

if it happens before wolf shot we lose info from that and if it happens after its just -ev than the yeet because we need to hit twice in a row

unless we vote no elim in which case it doesnt matter but still


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

essentially, we're playing a game of chicken with the gun wolf

unless we abuse mechanics in a very specific way that i dont think zori would allow


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

if we can get rari to shoot herbe that is also +ev

but i doubt that action would be processed

still might be worth a shot


----------



## Zori (Feb 25, 2021)

*Majority is enabled. There are no votes placed at the moment, unless I missed one.
You are technically able to target dead players with any ability. I won't disallow it.*


----------



## rari_teh (Feb 25, 2021)

hmmmm, ok. then unless there is consensus on who’s wolf by the shooting deadline, i’ll shoot herbe, if that clears things up.


----------



## Novae (Feb 25, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> hmmmm, ok. then unless there is consensus on who’s wolf by the shooting deadline, i’ll shoot herbe, if that clears things up.


i say just shoot now ngl

its better to analyze with you being confirmed town/not town


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

Town only has 1 shot to use during the day so I think it shouldn't be wasted, however unfortunately wolfs can both day kill & night kill


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

Possible town Prediction list 

Herbe - confirmed town
Mistyx ??
IndigoClaudia ??
Hydreigon25

neutral/other 

rari_teh ??​Ephemera ???
qenya ???


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> halli hallo my people who didn’t sleep through SoD and then proceeded to completely forget that d1 started today
> rip herbe D: he did leave me a present overnight though. i have za gun
> 
> also have a few snapreads here but will keep my mouth shut for now


hi you're locktown
i hope


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

thinking about it again yeah shooting is -ev here unless we no elim
if we shoot and elim
4-2 -> shot has to be correct or we lose -> 4-1 -> assume miselim -> 3-1 -> assume nk goes through -> 2-1 -> dayvig, maf wins (unless dayvig is dead)

so yeah


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

(how do you play mafia again)


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Possible town Prediction list
> 
> Herbe - confirmed town
> Mistyx ??
> ...


do you have any impressions for why you have this tier list
also, why you're on it and lower than mist/indigoclaudia (i need a nickname for you; i'm too lazy to keep writing this out lmao)


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

because a list of names with no reasons with this amount of posting is kinda eh tbh

now

a list of names with no reasons:

mist
ephe

rari

qenya
indigo (would you prefer i call you indigo or claudia)

Hydreigon25


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm, ok. then unless there is consensus on who’s wolf by the shooting deadline, i’ll shoot herbe, if that clears things up.
> ...


i agree, please shoot herbe asap ty


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Possible town Prediction list
> ...


I basically posted the player list as it was in the original post on this thread ( except for 3 names )


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 25, 2021)

Zori said:


> *G&H
> the mafia.gg one*​
> *Playerlist:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > good morning rari! why keep your mouth shut? the game's not getting any more solvable
> ...


wait how would i pocket you


Spoiler



who told you my main strat as mafia is pocketing? who??????


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 25, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


no like
why do you put these people in town, and others in null
got reasons/vibes/impressions for this?
also you should be absolutely confident in your alignment so idk why you're below mist/indigo


----------



## Novae (Feb 26, 2021)

uh

anyway im going with qenya/indigo as my solve

ill elaborate at some point later on, probably


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 26, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > Ephemera said:
> ...


I think mist & indigo are also town


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 26, 2021)

Hydreigon25 said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon25 said:
> ...


why?


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 26, 2021)

like, gimme some thoughts here
i see your reads and i don't see _why _you have said reads
lemme into your brain a little?


----------



## rari_teh (Feb 26, 2021)

i would shoot herbe now but we still don’t have a single vote and i’m afraid of where this is going to lead
allow me for a moment of science. *qenya*

also awaiting with bated breath for mist’s thoughts on claudia bc if there’s someone in this game that’s completey null for me it’s her


----------



## rari_teh (Feb 26, 2021)

nevermind i made myself a tierlist and yeah if our heads are at the same place i see it now
either there’s a mafia in mera/mist or it’s hydrei or claudia and between both, dunno dunno


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 26, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> like, gimme some thoughts here
> i see your reads and i don't see _why _you have said reads
> lemme into your brain a little?


They haven't done anything that would be considered suspicious


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 26, 2021)

Gosh i can't get any vibes! Somebody do something that's blatantly implying you are mafia!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 26, 2021)

Also i'm not sure what everyone's position is on this and i need to re-read but i assumed rari was just joking about the gun


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 26, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> would you prefer i call you indigo or claudia


Both are fine!


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

*Just over 3 hours remain until End of Day.*


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

*Votecount (86):

Qenya *| 1 | rari_teh (79)


----------



## Novae (Feb 26, 2021)

@rari_teh 

shoot asap please


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 26, 2021)

There isn't much time left before the EoD

*Qenya*


----------



## rari_teh (Feb 26, 2021)

*shoot herbe*
and with that i go sleep tbh.


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

*rari_teh has shot a Firearm.
Nobody died.*​*Day ends in 1.3 hours.*


----------



## qenya (Feb 26, 2021)

hmm. ok. so rari really did have the firearm. that rules out a class of possible theories, which is good.


----------



## qenya (Feb 26, 2021)

Mera, rari, I'm not quite sure where the confusion is coming from re: Hydreigon's list? It seems fairly clear to me that it's just them vaguely trying to sort people into "more towny" and "less towny", and obviously they've put themself in the first group. It would be nice if they could explain their reasoning but I think it just being a vague feeling of suspiciousness that they don't know how to qualify is valid. It's certainly no more arbitrary than everyone else's D1 tonereads, haha.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 26, 2021)

*Unvote*


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Feb 26, 2021)

I need time to get better reads


----------



## qenya (Feb 26, 2021)

OK, I can't really spend too long thinking about this because ~deadlines!~ but, my thoughts on EoD:

Firstly, given that there's a roleblocker around, and that the daykill can still presumably go off as soon as D2 starts, I think it would be a bad idea for the cop or doctor to claim now, even though they're technically safe from the daykill for the rest of D1. I don't expect either was planning to, but putting it out there just in case.

Regarding the yeet itself: We're currently at 4:2, which I think makes this MYLo - if we misyeet, and they kill someone overnight and use their daykill immediately, we reach 1:2 and they win. I think the only way to end up at 3:2 or better toMorrow is either to yeet a mafioso, or to hope the doctor manages to intercept the nightkill. I certainly don't have any scumreads on anyone, and nobody else has voiced any either except rari's random(?) vote on me, so it seems to me that the latter has better odds of succeeding.

(Also, even if the doctor fails and we end up at 2:2, I don't think that's necessarily game over, either, like I said earlier. The rolecards seem fairly clear that the wincon for both factions involves completely eliminating the other, so I'd expect Zori to resolve the tied yeet randomly. But 1:2 is obviously a loss.)

So, I think my feeling is that the right move here is to *abstain*. But as always, I'm not certain about this and would welcome any alternative viewpoints, if you can get them in in the next 20 minutes.

Does that all make sense?

(Oh, also, with the numbers so tight, it would be good if everyone could make sure to vote where possible! It would be embarrassing to put this much thought into it and then lose because the mafia were awake and we weren't. @Mistyx @IndigoClaudia @Ephemera @Hydreigon25 - if you can get online soon, please do!)


----------



## qenya (Feb 26, 2021)

and i guess @rari_teh it would also be nice if you could see your way to not voting for me lol


----------



## qenya (Feb 26, 2021)

Final thought: I don't really like small games lol. They're over so quickly, a single mistake can lose you the game :(


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

*Day is over.*


----------



## qenya (Feb 26, 2021)

well that was disappointing


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

Zori said:


> *Votecount (Day 1 Final):
> 
> qenya *| 1 | rari_teh (79)
> *abstain* | 1 | qenya (95)


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

uhh
pretend that wasn't in quotes


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

*Votecount (Day 1 Final):

qenya *| 1 | rari_teh (79)
*abstain* | 1 | qenya (95)

*A tie has occurred. The elimination was decided at random.
Nobody has died.*​*Night 1 begins and will end in 24 hours.*


----------



## Zori (Feb 26, 2021)

Spoiler: Pings



@rari_teh
*Herbe - Firearm - Died N0*
@Mistyx
@Ephemera
@qenya
@IndigoClaudia
@Hydreigon25


----------



## Zori (Feb 27, 2021)

*Hydreigon25 has died.
They were an Extra.

Day 2 starts and will end in 48 hours, or when majority is reached.*​
*For similar reasons to the End-of-day action limit, day actions cannot be submitted within 12 hours of Start-of-Day either.
I stole this setup from Mafia.gg and am planning on fine-tuning it to run if signups are ever slow, so apologies for the rule tweaks and clarifications: they are largely judgement calls to make the setup run as intended in a forum setting.*



Spoiler: Pings



@rari_teh
*Herbe - Firearm - Died N0*
@Mistyx
@Ephemera
@qenya
@IndigoClaudia
*Hydreigon25 - Extra - Died N1*


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

good news guys


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

Zori said:


> For similar reasons to the End-of-day action limit, day actions cannot be submitted within 12 hours of Start-of-Day either.


(this actually is good news btw. means we maybe have time to do a massclaim without worrying about the daykill fucking everything up. unsure if that would actually be the right play here tho.)


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

*Ephemera* btw

will explain later. gotta finish this fuckin essay


----------



## Novae (Feb 27, 2021)

Hardclaim cop

Clears on Hydreigon and Ephemera

@Ephemera 
@rari_teh 

We have to quickhammer either Qenya or Indigo

I'm gonna vote *Indigo* for now since I think Qenya's play has been somewhat riskier


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

oh well that does make this a bit easier, doesn't it. *unvote*.


----------



## Novae (Feb 27, 2021)

rari is hardclear from the gun yesterday

mera is clear by my check


----------



## Novae (Feb 27, 2021)

from a neutral perspective the possible worlds are:
qenya/mist
indigo/mist
mera/mist
qenya/indigo


----------



## Novae (Feb 27, 2021)

qenya is obviously not the cop from their reaction to me claiming

i should be ~decently obvious from how i approached yesterday, i left hydreigon out of my solve and never pushed them then because i knew they were clear, and i wanted to have everyone leave cop cover in case i got shot


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

hmmmmmmmmm.


Mistyx said:


> rari is hardclear from the gun yesterday


you keep saying this and it is no more true than it was yesterday. if mafia!rari used the firearm on a townie and the mafia used their daykill too, we would have got to 2:2, which, as i said, is not an instant win for mafia

i'm not the cop, no, but i'm certainly not gonna back your wagon until everybody else has had a chance to counterclaim

@Ephemera - @rari_teh - @IndigoClaudia


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

(...now really hoping each of those three gets a chance to come on and announce one way or the other before the 12-hour grace period is up. hmm. i wonder if this setup would have worked better with 72-hour days, so that there could be a full 24 hours for everyone to get their info announcements out of the way.)


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

if mist is actually the cop, then mera is clear and (from my pov) scumteam is exactly rari/indigo

if mist is not the cop, then she's scum, and then her defence of rari raises eyebrows

so either way i think leaving my vote on *rari* makes most sense for now, unless someone else comes in claiming to have a greencheck on her?

(i fully expect to have to fully rethink this stance within the next... checks watch... 9 hours.)


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> qenya said:
> 
> 
> > good morning rari! why keep your mouth shut? the game's not getting any more solvable
> ...


now that there's no point keeping it secret, let's be having that snapread


----------



## Novae (Feb 27, 2021)

qenya said:


> 2:2, which, as i said, is not an instant win for mafia


With the firearm dead I believe it is

I assumed Zori would resolve it as such because that’s how it’s handled on every other site we play on


----------



## Novae (Feb 27, 2021)

its a possible argument that rari just wanted us to have an actual game instead of just insta maf win ngl


----------



## Novae (Feb 27, 2021)

hey @qenya 

what is your role?

same question goes to @Ephemera (who should answer last), @rari_teh (who should answer second to last), and @IndigoClaudia


----------



## qenya (Feb 27, 2021)

hmm

i can't say i wanna claim first

but also

realistically speaking the chances indigo's gonna be back before daykills start are quite slim

hmmmm


----------



## Novae (Feb 28, 2021)

what have you done to make you not deserving of claiming first

you've been pushing logic that just ends in a mafia win if any of your assumptions are incorrect, and the only reason it hasn't yet is because the daykill rules basically got shifted so town didnt instantly lose


----------



## Novae (Feb 28, 2021)

welp

if no one's posting this is probably just game


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> hey @qenya
> 
> what is your role?
> 
> same question goes to @Ephemera (who should answer last), @rari_teh (who should answer second to last), and @IndigoClaudia


extra
i fucked up yesterday by not coming around before EOD
2:2 for maf should win, no?


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

i'm gonna go with *indigo *for now
@qenya, since from your point of view, rari/indigo is a team if mist is telling the truth, you should be fine with a vote here, no?


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> Mistyx said:
> 
> 
> > hey @qenya
> ...


_*fuck*_


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

i'm literally throwing sorry
but maf can just daykill right now so either it's indigo/rari or indigo/qenya, since qenya has expressed the view that 2:2 isn't an instant win for maf?

either way it has to be indigo, even without the clears, because mist or i would just shoot already if we were dayvig

far out world where indigo isn't maf is where mist is roleblocker and rari is dayvig but like no that would just have lost us the game D1
so
we just need to quickhammer indigo for any chance at winning


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

(question rq: i _can _swear, yes? i'm not like breaking any rule against swearing?)


----------



## Eifie (Feb 28, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> (question rq: i _can _swear, yes? i'm not like breaking any rule against swearing?)


no swearing is allowed in this Christian chat


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

Eifie said:


> Ephemera said:
> 
> 
> > (question rq: i _can _swear, yes? i'm not like breaking any rule against swearing?)
> ...


shit
_the Christian energy... *it BURNS*_


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

(legit answer if you want me to remove my swears i can remove them after the game)


----------



## Novae (Feb 28, 2021)

(swearing is completely legal)

wolves can't dayvig yet theres a 12h thing from SoD


----------



## Novae (Feb 28, 2021)

i'm going to bed now

if game ends while im asleep it's out of my hands

gl gamers


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

oh shit?
nice
i still think indigo/qenya is the solve tbh


----------



## Novae (Feb 28, 2021)

i do too


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

@rari_teh pls quickhammer indigo when you get on no time to explain


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> @rari_teh pls quickhammer indigo when you get on no time to explain


i kid explanation is in the previous posts


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

i will be back with thoughts later
we probably lose but who knows


----------



## qenya (Feb 28, 2021)

i return, moments before the deadline. aren't you all glad i decided to set an alarm-

the one thing that has changed since *counts on fingers* six hours ago is that rari has been online on telegram and yet not checked in on the game! curious. not necessarily a guaranteed scumtell but at least it probably means she has no intention of counterclaiming mist.

i'm not gonna be counterclaiming mera either! i am, in fact, the doctor. (had a funny gif all lined up but i can read the room.)

so afaict, the only worlds that make sense are: mist actually is the cop and the scumteam is indigo/rari, or indigo is the cop and scumteam is mist/rari or (less likely, given mera claimed when they couldn't have known as mafia which would be the safe fakeclaim) mist/mera.

but anyway, either way we do need to reach a quickhammer in the next... squints... 7 minutes, or the mafia get to send off their daykill and bring us to parity - which, yes, i've checked with zori and it is a loss for town (though i maintain that mine was a reasonable assumption given the wincon stated at the beginning). so i guess i have to go with *indigo* and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## qenya (Feb 28, 2021)

qenya said:


> the one thing that has changed


one thing other than those already mentioned, obv


----------



## qenya (Feb 28, 2021)

qenya said:


> (i fully expect to have to fully rethink this stance within the next... checks watch... 9 hours.)


good to know i've made _one_ correct prediction this game-


----------



## Ephemera (Feb 28, 2021)

hm
hopefully this is the right decision
what will be, will be


----------



## Zori (Feb 28, 2021)

*Hey, maybe action deadlines at 3 AM my time aren't the best to run in future games.

Votecount (Day 2 Final)

IndigoClaudia* | 3 | Mistyx (108), Ephemera (124), qenya (138)

*Majority has been reached.*


----------



## Zori (Feb 28, 2021)

*IndigoClaudia has died.
They were the Gun.*​*
Night 2 starts, and will end in 33.5 hours, so as to place Start of Day at the same time as usual.*


----------



## Zori (Feb 28, 2021)

Spoiler: Pings



@rari_teh
*Herbe - Firearm - Died N0*
@Mistyx
@Ephemera
@qenya
*IndigoClaudia - Gun - Eliminated D2
Hydreigon25 - Extra - Died N1*


----------



## Zori (Mar 1, 2021)

*Nobody has died.*​*
Day 3 begins. and will end in 47.6 hours, or when majority is reached.*



Spoiler: Pings



@rari_teh
*Herbe - Firearm - Died N0*
@Mistyx
@Ephemera
@qenya
*IndigoClaudia - Gun - Eliminated D2
Hydreigon25 - Extra - Died N1*


----------



## Novae (Mar 1, 2021)

@rari_teh what's your role?


----------



## Novae (Mar 1, 2021)

I think I can solve the game 100% once both qenya and rari check in


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 1, 2021)

lmao. i’m the doctor and i didn’t know hammering was allowed fkljafklfhkalmf *qenya*
healed mera n0 and mist n1


----------



## Novae (Mar 1, 2021)

what about n2


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

oh ok. that makes this straightforward. *rari_teh*

sorry to doubt you earlier mist.

n0 - hydreigon (assuming that several people would attempt to off them n0 just on principle)
n1 - rari (tossup between her, mera and hydreigon for who was acting most coplike)
n2 - mera

(why not heal the claimed cop n2? because if you were gonna be targeted with the nightkill, i would have been blocked, making it pointless. figured it would make more sense to live in the world where you were blocked and someone else was killed. and i was right! hurrah.)


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 2, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> what about n2


woop gjkldjfgkm also you


----------



## Novae (Mar 2, 2021)

okay

so i was roleblocked last night

i agree with qenya's assessment that it doesn't make any sense to try to block and kill me, so i'm leaning strongly towards rari

however, i'm pretty sure the last wolf would also know this, so i'm not 100% sure


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 2, 2021)

Zori said:


> *Nobody has died.*​
> *Day 3 begins. and will end in 47.6 hours, or when majority is reached.*
> 
> 
> ...


wot


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 2, 2021)

the problem that i was worrying about overnight was that both qenya and rari have been in positions where they could have won it for the wolves (qenya less so than rari)

rari had the gun D1, and could have killed town then let indigo shoot
qenya could have waited D2 for indigo to get to thread for the dayvig

i don't want to hammer anyone today
i am Confused


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 2, 2021)

(_fuck _i should have claimed doc D2 so i would know who actual doc is rn)


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

Ephemera said:


> rari had the gun D1, and could have killed town then let indigo shoot


only thing I can think of is, maybe they made the same incorrect assumption as me, that the mafia wouldn't necessarily win at parity?


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

or what mist said, that they just wanted to actually play the game and not automatically win on d1.


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

i do feel that my vote to quickhammer indigo should come with towncred


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 2, 2021)

i can’t really say much further in my defense lol
this is pretty much my word against qenya’s considering none of us have checks of any kind


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 2, 2021)

internally screaming

ig i'll have to assess claims and actually read for once
gosh darn it

but like
going into today i thought rari was locktown idkkkkk weh


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 2, 2021)

qenya said:


> or what mist said, that they just wanted to actually play the game and not automatically win on d1.


i don't think this logic is valid
whatever though
with or without this line of reasoning i'm still hella confused


----------



## qenya (Mar 2, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> i’m not too inclined to say it atm because my main snapread is “this person is either a powerrole or mafia” :x in case i’m right about the former i don’t want to give the mafia any ideas lest they agree with me,


looking back through the thread for ideas... hey, rari, you never elaborated on this! what was that "snapread" all about?


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 3, 2021)

qenya said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> > i’m not too inclined to say it atm because my main snapread is “this person is either a powerrole or mafia” :x in case i’m right about the former i don’t want to give the mafia any ideas lest they agree with me,
> ...


that you were either a powerrole or mafia lmao
i know this is a bad read – that’s also why i didn’t say anything then – but you’re with this… jitteriness?? or something adjacent to that? that i feel like you would not have if you were an extra

my other snapread was mera town for reasons i don’t recall but would probably if i were to reread d1 – will do if asked


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 3, 2021)

argh
sorry i've been busy - classes have gotten a lot more hectic lately
but still, i signed up for this and i ought to put at least _some _effort in

rari, given that mist says she was roleblocked, why do you think qenya would target mist with both the kill and the rb?


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

rari_teh said:


> that you were either a powerrole or mafia lmao


uh. "a powerrole", you say? not "the cop"? which, if you really were the doctor, would be the only role unaccounted for??

but sure, let's overlook that for now, the jitteriness thing is probably a fair read (and, well, you were right about me being a power role). why heal mist n1 if mera and i were your only reads?


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

oh hey mera, didn't see you'd come online


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

please don't say we're gonna let it rand

that would be really boring


----------



## Novae (Mar 3, 2021)

i'm around, will vote shortly


----------



## Novae (Mar 3, 2021)

qenya, why did you not double check that game wouldn't end at 2v2?

also if you were the doctor why were you so sure you'd get a save n1


----------



## Novae (Mar 3, 2021)

uhhhh

*rari_teh*

i just slightly do not believe the claim as much, i just don't think i was blocked and attacked

this may be slightly throwing


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

Mistyx said:


> qenya, why did you not double check that game wouldn't end at 2v2?


literally did not occur to me until d2 lmao



Mistyx said:


> also if you were the doctor why were you so sure you'd get a save n1


i wasn't, but i figured it was more likely than managing to somehow shift the d1 yeet onto mafia


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

(sorry i vanished for an hour there. work)


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

qenya said:


> Mistyx said:
> 
> 
> > also if you were the doctor why were you so sure you'd get a save n1
> ...


(if i had decided to vote for someone on d1 it would probably have been you so it's just as well i didn't hsfgfhdghjk)


----------



## Zori (Mar 3, 2021)

oops


----------



## Zori (Mar 3, 2021)

*Votecount (Day 3 Final)

rari_teh* | 2 | qenya (150), Mistyx (170)
*qenya* | 1 | rari_teh (148)

*rari_teh has died.
They were the Hook.*​


----------



## Zori (Mar 3, 2021)

*The Mafia have been eliminated. Town wins.*​*@Mistyx - Cop*
*@qenya - Doctor
@Hydreigon25 - Extra
@Ephemera - Extra*
*@Herbe - Firearm

@IndigoClaudia - Gun
@rari_teh - Hook

Action Logs:

Night 0:
Mistyx *checks* Hydreigon25* and receives *Town
qenya *heals *Hydreigon25
Herbe *gives a gun to* rari_teh *and dies

*rari_teh* kills *Herbe
rari_teh *blocks* Ephemera *and receives a gun

*Night 1:
Mistyx *checks* Ephemera *and receives* Town*
*qenya *heals *rari_teh*
*Hydreigon25 *dies

*rari_teh* kills* Hydreigon25*
*rari_teh *blocks* qenya

Night 2:
Mistyx *checks* qenya *and receives* none*
*qenya *heals *Ephemera*

*rari_teh* kills* Ephemera*
*rari_teh *blocks* Mistyx

Post-game begins.
Thank you to everyone for playing!*


----------



## Zori (Mar 3, 2021)

hosting thoughts:tm: after class probably


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Mar 3, 2021)

@Zori thank you for hosting this

&

@Mistyx 
@qenya 
@Hydreigon25 
@Ephemera 
@Herbe


congratulations on the town win


----------



## Novae (Mar 3, 2021)

we win these!

gg y'all


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 3, 2021)

nice!!! this felt very short, hehe.


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 3, 2021)

aaaand i fell asleep before i could get reading done
dammit
i'm really sorry for being almost a non-player this game, i hope i didn't make it unfun for anyone


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 3, 2021)

waaa


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 3, 2021)

in all seriousness, this was a fun game! Until i died! But still!


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 3, 2021)

i was probably going to throw had i voted, but it would have been _something_


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

Phew! That was stressful.

I gotta learn to read the signup thread properly before playing, smh.


----------



## qenya (Mar 3, 2021)

And, another town win! Exciting! Is the tide beginning to turn...


----------



## Ephemera (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for hosting, @Zori!


----------



## Zori (Mar 3, 2021)

*Also, thank you to rari_teh for not ending the game in favor of mafia on D1
That was a very large mechanical oversight that will not be in next time*


----------



## rari_teh (Mar 4, 2021)

welp, this would’ve been less hard if i managed to stay awake near eod KLJDSFAKGHDKSFLMG
gg everyone!


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

rari i think it is so funny that we targeted each other night one


----------



## Herbe (Mar 5, 2021)

night zero FUCK my brain does not LIKE to count starting at zero!!!!


----------



## Eifie (Mar 7, 2021)

qenya said:


> Hydreigon25 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the good news @Mistyx  ?
> ...


that is not the meaning of the meme btw!

the good news is "good news guys, I randed town", which is what I used to say at the start of every popcorn mafia game and has now integrated itself into the tcodf vernacular.


----------



## Novae (Mar 7, 2021)

fun fact! i said it because it was good news that i had a cop check that didn't die n0


----------



## Eifie (Mar 7, 2021)

great news!


----------



## Zori (Mar 7, 2021)

and I thought kyeugh was the trendsetter here


----------



## Eifie (Mar 7, 2021)

huh... I did not remember this part.

anyway, please enjoy some art:


----------



## Eifie (Mar 7, 2021)

Eifie said:


> huh... I did not remember this part.
> 
> anyway, please enjoy some art:


and because I _know_ you were wondering, follow-up to me asking skylar about the invitational:


----------



## Eifie (Mar 7, 2021)

oh the middle large image is not actually relevant anymore I guess. I was gonna include the post with Panini shading me for the middle exchange and then write "narrator's voice: Panini was mafia" but then I didn't. and now I can't edit it out. I am irked.


----------



## Novae (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey everyone! Excited to be here.


----------

